# Codewolf Hangs Up his Cape....



## codewolf (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys and girls,

I am posting to let you guys know i will be resigning my moderator position due to work commitments taking up most of my time and with the next month or so being a very very busy time for for me.

This Leaves (currently) The two Moderators Rhianor and Blade, and i want you to be good for them please  i may be back moderating in the future, who knows, but for the time being i just want to say thanks for the past few months 

This doesnt mean i wont be hanging round the forums or the IRC channel when i have time though 

-Codewolf


----------



## xKagex (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't really know you, but you'll be missed, I'm sure.
you'd better be sure to get back on here if you can.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 23, 2008)

Woah...sorry to hear that Codewolf...hope things go smoothly for you.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 23, 2008)

Hope things go well for you, Codewolf.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww. Well, I understand. Hope things go well for you in the near future.


----------



## StormSong (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear that mate, can't say I don't blame you though.

You'd better still be around for me to pester though!

If not... I know where you live!

Well, I don't, but I'll...

Hmm. I can't think of a threat.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 23, 2008)

StormSong said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, can't say I don't blame you though.
> 
> You'd better still be around for me to pester though!
> 
> ...



Spam up his PM box?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 23, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Spam up his PM box?


Harass him over AIM?


----------



## Fox Amoore (Jul 23, 2008)

Good luck with it all dude. We'll catch up sometime soon with a beer


----------



## xKagex (Jul 23, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Harass him over AIM?



Hunt down his Ip and Cyber stalk him in his sleep.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 23, 2008)

No, Codewolf.  Don't leave us with those two.  >.-.>

Anyway, you will be missed.  Don't work too hard.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 23, 2008)

Although many a good thread have been (untimely) ended by your sovereign reign of moderating, I wish you good luck in your inquisitive endeavours and exploitations.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 23, 2008)

Codewolf, there's an issue going on in this other thread I need you to--- WAT?!

oh, fine.. well take care. See you around :]


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 23, 2008)

We'll miss you, Code. <3


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww, unfortunate. At least you'll still be around, though.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 23, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> No, Codewolf.  Don't leave us with those two.  >.-.>
> 
> Anyway, you will be missed.  Don't work too hard.



-shrug- What he said I guess...=/


----------



## horndawg (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't worry, I'll be a fair mod.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 24, 2008)

well I havent gotten into trouble yet =3 and two mods is enough...unless theres a secret plot/party in waiting.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 24, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> well I havent gotten into trouble yet =3 and two mods is enough...unless theres a secret plot/party in waiting.



You've exposed the secret FA Admin Coup D'Etat!! CURSES!!!


----------



## Azure (Jul 24, 2008)

Good luck dude.  Hope you're back soon.  These other folks haven't enough neurons to split between  them.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 24, 2008)

No more token brit of thread-locking awesomeness? D:

Good luck with that scary RL business, and don't forget to keep and up-to-date saved game.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm sure I'll miss your presence, Code.


----------



## codewolf (Jul 24, 2008)

hey i'm not dissapearing alltogether guys, i just wont be around as much to fix you're mistakes  i'll still be on IRC when i have the chance. and Foxxyfluff: definately...looking forward to the 28th


----------



## Koda (Jul 24, 2008)

See you 'round Codewolf!


----------



## Aurali (Jul 24, 2008)

and thus. Chaos and calamity consumes us all.. 

We'll miss ya code.


----------



## YuchiDaYena (Jul 24, 2008)

You'll be missed dude!


----------



## blade (Jul 25, 2008)

Take care of yourself Codewolf


----------



## kayko (Jul 25, 2008)

i dont know you but you will be missed 

and good luck in the future


----------

